# How do you keep your uniform away from home/car?



## sonic19 (Oct 9, 2013)

Hey guys,

I just wanted to know how you guys wash clothes and keep stuff away from home.

I never wear work boots in my car, I have a shoe box in my trunk and leave it in there after work.
As for my uniform, I used to just wear them in my car, but I'm starting to think it might be a good idea to start wearing regular clothes to work then change at work for safety reasons.

Share whatever method you use to keep dirty stuff from home!


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 9, 2013)

I drive home in my birthday suit no matter where I come from. What if I sit in some hepatitis while I'm at the movie theater?! Nope. Driving in the nude for me.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 9, 2013)

Lockers are provided for all of our full time employees. At the end of the week some employees will place all their dirty uniforms into a trash bag to take home and wash.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 9, 2013)

STXmedic said:


> I drive home in my birthday suit no matter where I come from. What if I sit in some hepatitis while I'm at the movie theater?! Nope. Driving in the nude for me.



That must make family road trips very awkward.


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 9, 2013)

If I get my regular scrubs excessively soiled, which happens a lot, I will grab a pair of surgical scrubs from the OR and take my dirty scrubs home in biohazard bag. From there they go straight into the washer on "sanitize". 

I don't worry about my shoes. I keep a pair of shoe covers in my pocket for whenever I think it will get messy.


----------



## epipusher (Oct 9, 2013)

Locker room at station with showers and w/d's.


----------



## sonic19 (Oct 9, 2013)

Chase said:


> into the washer on "sanitize".



How exactly do you sanitize on your washer? share with us!


----------



## socalmedic (Oct 10, 2013)

sonic19 said:


> How exactly do you sanitize on your washer? share with us!



its the setting just past "heavy soil" time to jump into the 21st century and get a steam washer... only uses a few gallons of water too.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 10, 2013)

STXmedic said:


> I drive home in my birthday suit no matter where I come from. What if I sit in some hepatitis while I'm at the movie theater?! Nope. Driving in the nude for me.



Very good thinking. I call shotgun!


----------



## Clipper1 (Oct 10, 2013)

socalmedic said:


> its the setting just past "heavy soil" time to jump into the 21st century and get a steam washer... only uses a few gallons of water too.



This is why I use only hospital issue scrubs and leave them at the hospital.  Uniforms also don't have to be visibly soiled to be dirty. Commercial laundries will get to a high temperature which most home washers will not.   For safety reasons, it is not good to have your home water heater set too high.  Children can be easily burned when they try to wash their hands by themselves.

Many hospitals now want their caregivers to leave their work shoes at work and not go back and forth to home wearing them.  Some have found space for shelves for employees to place them.  

I must give the OP a lot of credit and praise for wanting to keep his home safe and understanding infection control.  This is a serious topic and one which should also be discussed with your employer to see what can be done to make this easier.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 10, 2013)

Clipper1 said:


> I must give the OP a lot of credit and praise for wanting to keep his home safe and understanding infection control.  This is a serious topic and one which should also be discussed with your employer to see what can be done to make this easier.



Have to agree with Clipper on this one...


----------



## clairesghost (Oct 12, 2013)

That's not a bad idea to have an extra pair of shoes waiting in the car, to change into. I like that.

I normally have spare sweat pants and if I feel dirty (lol) to drive home topless.


----------

